
Building a transformative subsea cable to better connect Africa - jefft255
https://engineering.fb.com/connectivity/2africa/
======
pchristensen
As always, one of the greatest early internet essays is Mother Earth,
Motherboard by Neal Stephenson -
[https://www.wired.com/1996/12/ffglass/](https://www.wired.com/1996/12/ffglass/)

